# Judging police



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone ever comment on how the way you eat is disgusting? I eat a keto lifestyle so I cook in a lot of butter,olive oil,avacado oil,coconut oil and lard. Apparently it disturbes some people. I think it's funny when it bothers people so much because I am losing weight and it tastes good


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I haven’t had the disgusting comments, but people really don’t understand. The “you gotta eat carbs” brainwashing is rampant.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I haven’t had the disgusting comments, but people really don’t understand. The “you gotta eat carbs” brainwashing is rampant.


I get told the same thing. I get "carbs are what give you energy".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I passed that sensitivity to other folks opinion of me or my lifestyle about 10 years ago. I am please, thank you, mam, etc to a fault, always have been, but if someone is revolted to watch me deep fry potatoes and onion rings, meh, it just taste to good to fret over it.
I would think their disgust is likely a lack of understanding. It tastes good to you, you are losing weight, sounds like a good thing to me, congratulations!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I passed that sensitivity to other folks opinion of me or my lifestyle about 10 years ago. I am please, thank you, mam, etc to a fault, always have been, but if someone is revolted to watch me deep fry potatoes and onion rings, meh, it just taste to good to fret over it.
> I would think their disgust is likely a lack of understanding. It tastes good to you, you are losing weight, sounds like a good thing to me, congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wait until they see you fry something in bacon grease! It makes fried zucchini worth eating! Excellent with stir fried green beans too. No need to salt your food, it's perfectly seasoned.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> Wait until they see you fry something in bacon grease! It makes fried zucchini worth eating! Excellent with stir fried green beans too. No need to salt your food, it's perfectly seasoned.


I love cooking in bacon grease,so good


----------

